# Spring fitness and diet efforts



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Starting last spring, I lost 30-35 lbs over a 9 month period. The Obesity Code Also: Good Calories, Bad Calories: Fats, Carbs, and the Controversial Science of Diet and Health

Off my blood pressure meds after 14 years of taking them. From 155/105 without meds to around 115/75 without. Medication only got it down to 135/90, so much lower now than when I was taking medication!

Had a cold at Christmas, the flu in late January, then twisted my right hip. Just as I was getting better, I twisted my left hip. Rides in 2020 are a half-dozen tops. Finally getting over the last injury so I hope to start riding regularly soon. A frustrating winter.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Injuries! Yes. That's actually another thing, too. I twisted my knee late last summer (which was the result of me trying to "fix" my leg position all at once, apparently) and had to go easy on it for a few weeks. Then right after that, my TMJ (jaw joint) on my right side went brutally out of alignment and was a source of horrible pain for several weeks... which set off a full body inflammatory reaction, and affected my ribs, shoulders, hips, back, one ankle, and both feet. Spent six weeks taking high doses of Advil and walking around with a pronounced limp. Wheeeee. It gradually wore off over a few months and all my tests are now normal. But yeah, that definitely didn't get things off to a good start heading in to winter!!!!


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

I relate, I feel the most out of shape I've ever been. I was going to the gym to try and increase my fitness, but then quarantine happened and then I re-injured my hip, so now I'm back to being a couch potato haha. 

As for diet, I'm the same as you in that regard. Normally I eat pretty healthy, although admittedly, I do have a sweet tooth. One challenge for myself is to incorporate more protein into my diet in general. I used to be a vegetarian for several years until I wasn't and I still find it difficult to make myself eat meat, so I try eating other protein-rich foods to make up for that. One great phone app I've been using that helps track nutrients is MyFitnessPal. It's been a game changer in terms of helping myself eat a balanced diet with all the necessary nutrients.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, today I rode two horses -- pretty good, thorough rides, too, including no-stirrups work -- and I walked a hilly road in the woods for an hour (not on a horse). I've also been cooking like mad all week. Not always _perfectly_ healthy stuff, but lots more veggies.

I haven't felt the change at my waistband yet, but I've been trying to do more of this kind of thing. Trying to put my health and fitness first while COVID has me nearly out of work. At least the feel-good aspects of the physical exercise are countering the total bummer that this situation is, if nothing else.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm also getting totally wicked thigh muscles from all this. Just want to add that because I don't anyone in "real life" right now who will appreciate that! :clap: My _*checks chart*_ rectus femoris has this really satisfying bump a few inches above my knees that's like "oooooooo, neat!"


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I started my en-devours last October, but I've recently revamped my game up haha and I am currently in the BEST shape of my life. The other day I put on a size medium Tshirt and I haven't worn a medium since I was 12 years old and I am now 28. Puberty hit my like a sack of lard and I just never had the desire to really do anything about it because I was inpatient and didn't like not seeing immediate results. 

I invested in the Insanity workout program and made it a point to stick with it and I made time for it no matter what. Starting in the winter made it easier because there was less time to ride after work anyway, so I worked out instead. I did not follow their nutritional guide, however, and simply made my portions smaller, upped my protein, dramatically decreased my carbs (but didn't cut them completely because this Italian chick needs her pasta every once in a while hahaha) cut out sugars and sweets (though I do indulge occasionally), and just made better diet choices. 

I weighed 197 pounds in my before pictures. I just finished my recent cycle of Insanity (9 weeks 6 days a week) and I now (as of an hour ago) weight 143 pounds! I feel great and I am more confident and I actually found out that I REALLY enjoy strength training! I'll be cycling through Insanity again to tone up a bit more before incorporating other work out regimes in. I also do cardio like the elliptical and jogging. (Riding counts too!) Before I started Insanity I changed my diet and did some cardio to prepare so I wasn't jumping into it completely out of shape. 

Here are my before photos (About 4 months ago)


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

The photos aren't loading for me, but that's AWESOME! It's amazing what happens when you stick to something, right??

I'm not seeing the difference visually yet but I am feeling fitter. I know that slow, steady, and extremely persistent is the way to go. When I was into running a few years back, I had no idea when I started and was wheezing my way through a single block of jogging that I would be capable of a 10k, on a super hot summer day, just a year and a half later. So I'm keeping that in mind through all this. And even if the weight doesn't want to budge for a while, there's still no downside to getting fitter anyhow.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

Oh, go away!

Just kidding...

I am the fattest I’ve ever been. I feel like a toad. I got thrown in October and injured my ribs, which took forever to stop hurting. My husband had to help me get up for a week and it hurt to walk for a month. Riding was out of question. Then I had a minor procedure on my foot and that took like two months to heal and then got reinfected. And then this isolation happened- can’t ride or get out much

My fat has fat. Yuck.
I started exercising but all that is happening is that my fat gets firmer. So now I have rock solid fat.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

And my after photos (Taken today) I can honestly say I had NO CLUE what a difference would look like because when you see yourself in photos it is COMPLETELY different than when you're looking in a mirror. I'm stoked with my results so far.

I could NOT figure out how to get the photos to post hahaha and my internet connection is slower than molasses.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

SteadyOn said:


> The photos aren't loading for me, but that's AWESOME! It's amazing what happens when you stick to something, right??
> 
> I'm not seeing the difference visually yet but I am feeling fitter. I know that slow, steady, and extremely persistent is the way to go. When I was into running a few years back, I had no idea when I started and was wheezing my way through a single block of jogging that I would be capable of a 10k, on a super hot summer day, just a year and a half later. So I'm keeping that in mind through all this. And even if the weight doesn't want to budge for a while, there's still no downside to getting fitter anyhow.


Got them to post! Albeit in two responses haha 

Exactly! I decided to change something when I was walking up two flights of stairs and I was ridicously winded and I was like oh no this has to stop. I weighed myself that night and cried. It got (and still gets) so frustrating at times because of how slow you need to go with it all but it's worth it in the end to be healthier, even somewhat.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Horsef said:


> My fat has fat. Yuck.
> I started exercising but all that is happening is that my fat gets firmer. So now I have rock solid fat.


I feel this. I'm very firm under the squish! I can feel it, but I can't see it yet.

When I went to see a physio last year during my pain flare, I actually stunned her with how strong some of my major muscle groups are -- and their extremely fast twitch response. Thank you, riding!!! Have to sit those spooks!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, I somehow managed to run 5k today!! I didn't think I'd get anywhere near that on just my third run of the season so far -- though I have been walking a lot -- but it just... happened. I didn't take any walk breaks the whole time, either! Just a very short one to get up a small but steep hill, but I'm not sure that one really counts. The sun was shining, the woods were pretty, the last of the snow was melting, and the temperature was just right for it. I'm definitely going to feel this though!! My left leg -- the one that got weak during my pain flare -- is already screaming at me. But it's normally healthy muscle fatigue, not weird random joint inflammation, so, phew!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I attempted the "New Years Resolution" diet which didn't last too long. However, it was longer than last year so that's something? I just started re-tracking my calories about a week ago and I am doing my darnedest to get back on the wagon. 

Due to an old knee injury (and my asthma), high cardio or high impact workouts make me feel terrible and then I don't want to workout ever again. So, I just started watching low impact workout videos and started to go on "speed walks" around the property.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@Phantomcolt18, those are amazing results!! Good for you! I thought of purchasing Insanity - is it a good program?? 

This winter I found felt extremely long (and only just ended for us about a week ago). I have a small home gym, so managed to stay in shape throughout winter by using my treadmill and doing my programs. 

This whole COVID19 thing is tough though b/c I have found I am eating more junk food - just can't help buying bags of chips and stuff. I am also an avid baker, but have tried to stop doing that so much - just baking sourdough buns every week and the occasional treat. I cut meat out of my diet back in November as my stomach issues were flaring up and I found I was eating a lot of processed meats. 

I found over the winter my favorite thing to do to get exercise was to hand walk my horses. And I'm still doing it now - even though I can ride, I will make a point of hang walking a few times a week. 

I used to be an avid runner, but due to a slew of injuries, running has taken a back seat. I now run only 2-3 days a week....and will do one mileage run on the weekends (yesterday was 8.5miles), but it's a little disappointing when I used to be able to win 1/2 marathons. I now run at a snails pace to prevent aggravation and inflammation.
@SteadyOn, it's fantastic you are still able to see your horse and go riding during all this! I hope you start to see results soon - I haven't put on any 'real clothes' (jeans, non stretchy pants) for almost 2 months, so I'm a little worried that nothing actually does fit me anymore. 

Oh, one thing I also started was to kind of follow the p90x program again. I am not sure if i have noticed any real difference with regards to lost fat, etc. But I do feel like I am much stronger than I was before. I don't follow it verbatam, as I still mix in my runs, walks, as well as other work out programs, but there are some great elements in there - and I really believe in order to see results you need to mix in cardio as well as strength training.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

cbar said:


> @Phantomcolt18, *those are amazing results!! Good for you! I thought of purchasing Insanity - is it a good program?? *
> 
> This winter I found felt extremely long (and only just ended for us about a week ago). I have a small home gym, so managed to stay in shape throughout winter by using my treadmill and doing my programs.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Hard work and determination haha. I personally LOVE the Insanity program, it is a lot of cardio with a decent amount of strength training thrown in but you never stop moving. I'll say again that it is A LOT of cardio haha. It is designed to lean you up without bulking you up. I do have definition in my legs, arms, and shoulders but I'm seeing the inches of fat disappear which is what I'm happy about. I have restarted the program again from the beginning and it still challenges me because now that I know the routines and moves I focus on doing them better, with more effort, or push myself harder. My flexibility has increased dramatically and I am 3/4 of a way to doing a split haha and I have NEVER been able to do a split and I was a cheerleader when I was a kid. It can seem grueling at times but what program doesn't at times?


----------

